# Bass meets walleye meets pike spinner



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Mashed one of my new favorite walleye items into a lunker bass and pike spinner. The hatchet blade. This is a big ole 3oz+ spinner with all Peerless blades and a big #7 hatchet on top. Also worked in two things I wanted to try on these spinners. Glow blades and bodies and blades painted the same on both sides. Now to find some open to water to see if that hatchet thumps as good as I think it's going to.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Have you experimented in other colors

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope. First one I've made with a hatchet blade. 


Took it out to the dam in town a little while ago. Works great! Real good lift and the helicopter spinning action from the hatchet I was looking for. I think it will be pike approved!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job! At least downed timber won't be a problem with that thing. It'll just chop it out of it's way.  I'll bet that makes a ton of vibration. Might be killer for bass pike and musky. I thought of peacock bass as soon as I saw it. 
Real cool bait!


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

That Willow might act like it's stuck in the middle line at Daytona and lay there like a limp noodle. That Colorado's gonna take a lot of water or resistance off it.


----------

